# Replacement brush arms for the G's endbell



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like WizzardHO,has a cheap stock replacement brush arm for your G's endbell.Go into his new products section and you'll see them listed,looks like a good bargain for you guys who run G's lots. 
Part # E20 :5 pr for 5 bucks


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Musta scored a batch of cans, I noticed he's got original SG+-style brass bushings listed too.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Maybe I am missing something, but it seems like it would be more trouble than it's worth trying to replace the brushes on the endbell.... I'd be curious to see what the advantages would to doing this versus just getting a new endbell, all of mine seem to last quite along time.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

After you've done one ,there are pretty easy to replace,shouldn't take you anymore then a few minutes,and that seems like a bargain to me.
For 5 bucks,and maybe a 1/2 hr of your time,you've got 5 new endbells,seems like a good waste of time,:thumbsup:.
Gene,i hadn't thought of him finding a bunch of can motors,but you might be onto to something.
Rick


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If you're gonna rebuild some Super G+ bulkheads with those,
make sure you have some band-aids and tincture iodine.

__________________


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hornet said:


> After you've done one ,there are pretty easy to replace,shouldn't take you anymore then a few minutes,and that seems like a bargain to me.
> For 5 bucks,and maybe a 1/2 hr of your time,you've got 5 new endbells,seems like a good waste of time,:thumbsup:.
> Gene,i hadn't thought of him finding a bunch of can motors,but you might be onto to something.
> Rick


I used to get the brushes from On Slot I think it was.

If you decide to do this,get a few extras.I think it took me two tries to get one right.

But once you do,its a piece of cake.

Mike


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I used to get the brushes from On Slot I think it was.
> 
> If you decide to do this,get a few extras.I think it took me two tries to get one right.
> 
> ...


Anyone know what happened to On-Slot? I've been looking for some of the tools that they made. 

http://www.on-slot.com/

It has a message about taking a break for a few months.. I guess the break is now permanent? 

-Robbie


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

roffutt said:


> Anyone know what happened to On-Slot? I've been looking for some of the tools that they made.
> 
> http://www.on-slot.com/
> 
> ...


 Dont know.I think that message has been up for close to two years now.

He had a good price on those brushes.And he had some nice arms too,like his Blue Puma.

Mike


----------

